# How to Clean and Sanitize Eggs



## doug (Jun 19, 2012)

I would like to start giving my eggs to friends and family but want to make sure I am cleaning them right before giving them away, how do you do it? Just clean with water and call a day?


----------



## Beeorganic (Jun 20, 2012)

Edited to delete.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 23, 2012)

Agreed. We never wash our eggs.


----------



## MnKHarden (Jul 11, 2012)

So just water is OK? I thought I heard something about the temperature, is it supposed to be hot, cold or warm? I bought some of the egg wipes the other day but I haven't tried them yet.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

I don,t wash my eggs till I am ready to use them. Then I use just enough water to get rid of any dirt, I dont plan on eating the shell. If any thing I can,t see falls in....it is going to get cooked anyway.


----------



## cindy (Jun 29, 2012)

as long as there's no visible dirt/poop I leave the bloom intact because it protects the inside of the egg from bacteria.
if the egg does have dirt/poop I lightly rinse them in warm water dry and put in the fridge sometimes rubbing hard does
more harm then good because you can actually rub bacteria into the egg through the pores in the shell.


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

I dont wash mine either, unless they are nasty gross... which usually they are pretty and clean... good chickens... I had a lady traveling through stop at market one day and she just couldnt understand why i didnt wash my eggs, wanted to know if i used steel wool on them.. i said no.. i dont use anything, i grab them from the nest and stick them in the carton... lol.. she didnt buy any eggs. LOL


----------



## cindy (Jun 29, 2012)

"she didnt buy any eggs" go's to show some people are real nincompoops! you should have told her
to reseach battery hens! if that doesn't turn your stomach nothing will...our home raised girls are
well taken care of and spoiled and no other eggs can compare!!!! she missed out!


----------



## dbbd1 (Jul 8, 2012)

MnKHarden said:


> So just water is OK? I thought I heard something about the temperature, is it supposed to be hot, cold or warm? I bought some of the egg wipes the other day but I haven't tried them yet.


I agree with the info above but in reference to your question; the water should be not more than 20* cooler than the inside temp of your egg. If it is too cool, it will cause any bacteria on the outside of the egg to be drawn into the egg itself (through the porous eggshell)

P.S. I think the wipes are at best a convenience and worst a gimmick


----------



## MnKHarden (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Here's another one. I did rinse an egg and it then felt a bit sticky. Is that normal?


----------



## cindy (Jun 29, 2012)

MnKHarden said:


> Thanks everyone. Here's another one. I did rinse an egg and it then felt a bit sticky. Is that normal?


thats the bloom "the eggs own natural bacteria inhibitor" sometimes when I collect my eggs some will still be wet with the bloom and it is sticky.


----------



## MnKHarden (Jul 11, 2012)

dbbd1 said:


> P.S. I think the wipes are at best a convenience and worst a gimmick


I agree, especially when you just get 2 eggs a day. Was a waste of money. I may save them for when everyone starts to lay. Or if one is really dirty but so far they are pretty & clean


----------



## Elkie1 (Jul 14, 2012)

If you do end up washing one and aren't using it right away, put a light coat of vege oil on the shell. I've heard it helps keep the egg fresh since the bloom was wash off. I don't have eggs yet, my girls are only 8 weeks old, but that's what my grandma used to do.


----------

